# Watch out



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Is this an email you received or someone else posted?

Doesn't look legit to me. It doesn't mention any action they are taking, just something about being flagged?

Funny how the thread about the app for grabbing blocks was already removed?
Not sure if moderators had a legitimate reason for doing that but they should? If not, they should buzz off....


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Fake


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Fake


And you base that on??


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Never seen an email from amazon.com always from flex. This looks fake but just my opinion


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Fake


I received legit email from Amazon .com
I think that email is legit


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

OMG so they figured it is physically impossible for a human to click 50 times a second 24/7 a week? they are guud!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

IERide said:


> And you base that on??


Wrong email
Should say from the Amazon Flex team


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Movaldriver said:


> Never seen an email from amazon.com always from flex. This looks fake but just my opinion





nighthawk398 said:


> Wrong email
> Should say from the Amazon Flex team


In the "sender" field? The last e-mail I got from support just says "Amazon.com" in the sender name. Return e-mail is "[email protected]n.com"

E-mail in original post seems legit to me.

I just did a search for "Amazon Flex" in my Gmail account. Sender names appear to be:

"[email protected]" for Offers available
"Amazon Accounts Payable" for payments
"Amazon Flex" for weekly summaries, surveys, announcements
"Amazon.com" for e-mails from support


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Fake. The wording is all wrong. We all have seen emails from amazon support. They never if ever put their name in the bodies. They never use words like "unfair advantage", "Send us your apps you are running", "We determined that...." This sentence structure is just wrong. Anyways, this sounds fakey, fake mcfake.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

I call fake too. Missing the logo shown in Mike's attachment. Also poor grammer and wording.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

The more times I read it, the more annoyed I am getting. Poor example of a fake scare tactic.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

There's no doubt this is a completely fake email and a lame ass job at trying to create one!

All kinds of things in this email scream IDIOT!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol some driver who sucks at getting blocks trying to scare people away


----------

